
Why are we trying to supersize drones and not use helicopters? - squeakynick
http://datagenetics.com/blog/february62019/index.html
======
anotheryou
You do have less unique moving parts. Just one per rotor, all the same.

I think that's a big plus. No jesus bolt, no variable angles of attack, no
gearbox. I also don't know how well electronic motors scale, maybe a bit
smaller is better?

------
arcticwombat
1\. Because drones are really cool.

2\. Because throwing cpu power at them to solve the stabilization issue turns
it from a mechanical project to an electronics project, which appeals to geeks
everywhere who don't have much of any fabrication experience.

3\. Also, see #1 above :)

